# General > Recommendations >  192.com

## poppett

Had this website brought to my attention on another forum and thought the orgers may find it of interest.

With basic information ie a name and town it gives names and addresses with telephone numbers if they are in the phone book, but for a fee it appears further information can be accessed.   Also it would not take a rocket scientist to work out who is married and who is living in sin as reference is made to marriage licences too.

In our case the previous two tenants of the house are also listed so it is little wonder we still get junk mail for them eighteen months after getting the keys!

----------


## caroline

This website worries me as I come up and my family also.  Thought when you ticked the box on the voters roll form you get every year so as your information on the roll is not sold to anyone.  We are also EX Directory.  So much so for trying to keep your identity safe and private.  The trouble is how many people are aware of this site think everyone should check this out.

----------


## BRIE

that is really scary!! is this actually allowed? what happened to data protection? the thought that someone can print out your birth certificate or marriage certificate find out where you work, what your house is worth & actually pin point where you live with a map! this has actually frightened me to death. ::

----------


## ciderally

wow....im with brie on this....very scary stuff....cant be that easy ..can it?

----------

